# موضوع مفيد عن سرعة دوران المحرك في السيارات



## سمير شربك (24 مارس 2010)

نبحث في موضوع سرعة دوران المحرك في السيارات 
واختلاف السرعة بين محرك وآخر 

لو لآحظت فى حالة دوران المحرك بسرعته القصوى و هى حوالى 8000 لفة فى الدقيقة يكون عدد مشاوير المكبس فى الدقيقة 4000 شوط فى الدقيقة و بالتالى يكون عدد أشواط الإحتراق هو 2000 شوط إحتراق فى الدقيقة 
أى بمعدل حوالى 33 شوط إحتراق فى الثانية الواحده 

و لا يمكن زيادة هذا العدد عن 33 شوط إحتراق فى الثانية إلا بعد إستخدام وقود قابليته للإشتعال تفوق أنواع الوقود المستخدمة حاليا بمراحل ألأمر الذى يؤدى الى زيادة قيمة الوقود بصورة كبيرة جدا جدا نتيجة الإحتياج الى إضافات لزيادة قابلية و سرعة الوقود للإشتعال مما سيكون أثره الأقتصادى غير مجدى تماما

حيث سيتطلب الأمر إستخدام سبائك غالية الثمن فى تصنيع أجزاء المحرك الداخلية ليكون قادرا على تحمل هذا الإجهاد الحرارى غير العادى نتيجة زيادة عدد مرات الإشتعال عن المعدلات المعروفة عالميا

فقد علمت أن الخط الأحمر في عداد دورات المحرك rpm ، يعني أن اندفاع المكبس إلى زاوية الصعود قد بلغت حدا كبيرا مما يؤدي إلى شدة ضرب حافة المكبس المقاربة لجدار الإسطوانة..وهذا يشكل خطرا على المحرك مع الزمن والتكرار إذ يؤدي إلى احتكاك شنابر الضغط والزيت مع جدار الأسطوانة مما يؤدي مع الزمن إلى تفويت لضغط المكبس عند دورة الإشتعال مما يضعف من قوة المحرك ويبدأ بحرق زيت المحرك ويبدأ بتفويت خليط الوقود الغازي ناحية الزيت فيؤدي ذلك إلى تذويبه وفقدان لزوجته، كما ويؤدي إلى تسريب كميات من كربون الإحتراق إلى جدران الأسطوانة والزيت..
هذه النقطة جميلة وواضحة ومفهومة..

وهذا يعني ..أنه كلما قلت زاوية المكبس العليا فإن بالإمكان أن نسمح للمحرك بأن تكون دوراته أكثر، وهذا يحدث في السيارات الرياضية المصممة للسرعة ، حيث أن حجم المكبس يكون عريضا، وتكون حركة الإزاحة السفلى والعليا للمكبس صغيرة،مما يسمح أيضا لسرعة الدوران، وسرعة الأشواط..وهذا يؤدي لزيادة عدد دورات المحرك..

وفي بعض المحركات المصنعة لتتحمل القوة والضغط والحرارة وعوامل الإلتواء، فإن سبائك قطعها تكون قوية من معادن تتحمل هذه الضغوط،بالإضافة إلى زيادة حجم عوامل التبريد لها من الهواء والماء والزيت،ووتكون مضاعفة هذه القوة إما بزيادة نسبة انضغاط خليط الإشتعال أو بشحن الهواء عبر نظام التيربو فيمكن بهذا زيادة عدد الدورات، ولا شك أن هذه المحركات تكون غالية الثمن لذلك أيضا مثل هذه السيارات غالية جدا.
فعلى سبيل المثال..لا نستطيع أن نقول مثلا أن سيارة متسوبيشي لانسر العادية يتساوي محركها في التصنيع مع سيارة متسوبيشي لانسر إيفيوليشن..

وأضيف نقطة ..وهي أن محركات فرانكل الدوارة والنادرة والمستخدمة في بعض سيارات شركة مازدا الرياضية وبالذات نوع rx7 ,rx8 ،تصميم هذا المحرك يجعل من السهل زيادة دورات المحرك ..فأنت ترى أن سعة مثل هذا المحرك هي بحجم 1300سي سي-مليلتر-يعني بحجم سعة محرك تويوتا تيرسل..ولكن محرك فرانكل هذا ينتج 300 حصان..

وهناك أمر قد يستغرب منه الناس بشأن أن بعض السيارات ذات الطراز والموديل الواحد قد تختلف في مسألة عدد دورات المحرك..فمثلا سيارة تويوتا لاندكروزر استيشن موديل 89م تقف دورات المحرك عن 4000 دورة في الدقيقة بينما سيارة تويوتا لاندكروزر بيك أب بنفس الموديل تستمر عدد دورات المحرك حتى 7000 دورة، برغم أن سعة المحركين واحدة وهي 4000 سم3
وهذا يرجع إلى طريقة تصميم المحرك من الداخل فيما يتعلق بحجم المكابس وطول مسافة إزاحة المكابس وسرعة دخول خليط الوقود وخروجه إما بسبب زيادة عدد صمامات السحب والعادم وإما بتوسعة مجاري دخول الوقود من خلال الثلاجة ..وطبعا بالنسبة الكافية من البنزين سواء كان عن طريق الكربريتور أو عن طريق البخاخات..
فمثلا..في بعض موديلات سيارات المتسوبيشي..تجد أن كاربريتر سيارة متسوبيشي باجيرو ذات الأربعة سلندرات بحجم 2600سي سي يتشابه من حيث الشكل مع كاربريتر سيارة متسوبيشي جالانت عندما كانت بأربعة سلندرات وبحجم 2000 سي سي
ومع هذا التشابه..إلا أننا لو ركبنا كاربريتور الجالانت على كاربريتر المتسوبيشي فإن السيارة ستصبح أبطأ في التسارع وأقل في عدد دورات المحرك..بسبب اختلاف حجم خروج رذاذ الوقود من إبر فتحتي الكربريتر الصغيرة والكبيرة ..فنسبة الوقود معيرة في كلا الكاربريترين مع ما يناسبه من حجم الهواء الذي يتناسب مع حجم سعة المحرك..
بالإضافة إلى أن وزن السيارة يلعب دورا في تسارع المحرك عند الحركة ..وإلى كم من المدى سيسمح هذا الوزن وشكل السيارة وانسيابيتها مع مقاومة الهواء ..سيسمح لدورات المحرك أن تزيد.

وقد علمت يا أخي..أن مسألة الإحتكاك أيضا تلعب دورا هاما في الحد من عدد دورات المحرك وتسارعه..وهذا من ناحية نوع السبائك التي تعمل كنظام البيرنقات..ونوع درجة التزييت أيضا..فلا يمكن أن يكون تسارع السيارة التي نستخدم لها زيت محرك بدرجة w 5-30 هو ذاته بنفس إمكانية الزيت w 20-50 فلبزوجة الزيتين تختلفان..وهذا يتضح في عمليات التزليق التي لا نلحظها..ولكن عوامل الاحتكاك الضئيلة جدا جدا..عندما تتكاثر وتجتمع من نواحي عدة فإنه سيكون لها تأثير واضح..

وإني أتساءل يا أخي ..عن نظام البيرنات أيضا..فإنت تجد إطارات السيارات تدور بواسطة بيرنقات..ونحن نعلم أن البيرنقات هي أفضل ما يمكن استخدامه من أجل سرعة الحركة وسهولتها وانزلاقها بما تتمتع به معادنها من سهولة الحركة وقوة التحمل وضآلة عوامل الاحتكاك وبالذات عند اختلاطها الدائم بالزيت أو الشحم..
وقد علمت أن استخدام البيرنقات في المحركات سيكون أفضل بمرات عديدة من استخدام السبائك اللدنة..لأن هذه السبائك حتى وإن كان الزيت يشكل جدارا حاجزا وواقيا ومزلقا بينها وبين أذرع المكابس فإنها أيضا تحتك مع الزمن..وتضعف قدرتها وسماكتها مع الزمن..
فلماذا لم يستخدم صانوا المحركات نظام البيرنقات في ذلك ..مع أنهم يستخدمونه في نواحي كثيرة..
كما أننا يا أخي ..عندما ننظر بعد ذلك إلى الدراجات النارية ذات المحرك الثنائي الأشواط..فأنت ترى أن عدد دورات هذه المحركات قد تصل إلى 15000 دورة أو أكثر..فما سبب هذه ادورات الخيالية..هل السبب هو ثنائية الأشواط..أما خفة أجزاء المحرك..ولماذا لم يستخدم للدراجات نفس محركات السيارات..أو بالعكس لماذا لم يستخدم للسيارات نفس محركات الدراجات..
علمت أن السبب هو مسألة الوزن بالنسبة للسيارة..ومسألة العزم بالنسبة للمحركات ثنائية الأشواط..ولم يكن الأمر واضحا..

فلا شك أن هناك أسباب هندسية وفيزيائية تخص المعادن وهندسة الميكانيكا..تحدد كل هذه الأسباب وتجيب على كل هذه التساؤلات..لاشك أن أهل العلم والتخصص يعلمونها..ونحن نعلم الشيء اليسير..
وأزيد معلومة :
عدد الدورات في الساعة = قطر العجلات(بالمتر) × 100000​


----------



## سمير شربك (27 مارس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> نبحث في موضوع سرعة دوران المحرك في السيارات ​
> 
> 
> واختلاف السرعة بين محرك وآخر ​
> ...


 
سوف نصحح الخطأ


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز (سمير ) انت دائمآ ترفدنا بمواضيع جميلة ومفيدة 00

ننتظر منك المزيد 0


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2010)

الاخ الحبيب سمير 
اذا كان عدد لفات المحرك 8000 لفة في الدقيقة ، وتتم دورة حرارية كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق فيكون عدد اشواط الاحتراق 4000 شوط في الدقيقة .
مع وافر التحية


----------



## commander 15 (27 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الاخ الحبيب سمير
> اذا كان عدد لفات المحرك 8000 لفة في الدقيقة ، وتتم دورة حرارية كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق فيكون عدد اشواط الاحتراق 4000 شوط في الدقيقة .
> مع وافر التحية


هل هي 16000 شوط للمكبس ام انا مخطئ


----------



## سمير شربك (27 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> هل هي 16000 شوط للمكبس ام انا مخطئ


لو لآحظت فى حالة دوران المحرك بسرعته القصوى و هى حوالى 8000 لفة فى الدقيقة يكونعدد مشاوير المكبس فى الدقيقة 16000 شوط فى الدقيقة و بالتالى يكون عدد أشواطالإحتراق هو 16000 شوط إحتراق فى الدقيقة​باعتبار كل شوطين لفة كاملة لعمود المرفق
أى بمعدل حوالى 267 شوط إحتراق فى الثانية الواحده 

اخي عاطف لقد صححت سابقا بان عدد الأشواط 16000 شوط للمكبس 
واكد commander 15 ذلك 
فهل يوجد خطا في ذلك 
منك مشرفنا نستفيد 
واعذرني إن أخطات سابقا لوضعي الموضوع دون تدقيق 
ولو تدري كيف اشارك بين الكثير من الأشغال لدي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب سمير وفقه الله 
انا لا الومك ، بل اعذرك ، واثمن مشاركاتك في خضم انشغالك ، واعرف انك علي علم وخلق ، والتصحيح ، لا يعني اكثر من معناه ، مع وافر الشكر والتحية لاهتمامك بالمشاركات الفعالة .
الحقيقة أنه عند حسب عدد اشواط القدرةاو الحريق يُفضل حسابها بالطريقة التى قدمتها لمنع اللبس والاخطاء ، ولكن تعال نحسبها عن طريق عدد الاشواط كما اردت :
عدد لفات عمود المرفق =8000 لفة /دقيقة 
كل لفة بها شوطين اذا عدد الاشواط في الدقيقة = 16000 شوط ( كما قال اخونا commander 15)
كل اربعة اشواط بها شوط قدرة او حريق إذا عدد اشواط الحريق او القدرة = 16000/4 = 4000 شوط قدرة او حريق . 
وهو نفس الرقم الذي وصلنا اليه سابقا عند حساب عدد اشواط الحريق بدلالة عدد اللفات اللازمة لاتمام دورة حريق واحدة حيث قلنا : 
ان الدورة الحرارية تتم في لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق اذا :
عدد الدورات الحراية = 8000/2 =4000 دورة حرارية 
وفي كل دورة حرارية (اربعة اشواط ) شوط قدرة واحد 
اذا عدد اشواط القدرة او الحريق = 4000 شوط قدرة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوتى واحبتى الافاضل
ارجو توضيح العلاقة بين عدد المكابس وسرعة التقسيمة

:1:​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخوتى واحبتى الافاضل
> ارجو توضيح العلاقة بين عدد المكابس وسرعة التقسيمة
> 
> :1:​


أخي الحبيب 
أعتقد ان السؤال يحتاج الي مزيد ايضاح وفقك الله .


----------



## سمير شربك (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لتفاعل الجميع مع الخطأ (جل من لايخطا) أعذروني 
ولكن أخي عاطف كتبت بالتصحيح أن 8000 لفة بالدقيقة تعاد 8000 دورة لعمود المرفق أي 16000 شوط للمكبس 
وليس احتراق 
طبعا كلامك صحيح أن 8000 لفه بالدقيقة تساوي 4000 شوط احتراق 

وأعود وأسئل مثال :

5000 دورة بالدقيقة = (--------- ) لفة عمود كرنك = ( ---------) دورة حرارية = (---------- ) شوط احتراق 

بكل احترام


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مارس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا لتفاعل الجميع مع الخطأ (جل من لايخطا) أعذروني
> ولكن أخي عاطف كتبت بالتصحيح أن 8000 لفة بالدقيقة تعاد 8000 دورة لعمود المرفق أي 16000 شوط للمكبس
> وليس احتراق
> طبعا كلامك صحيح أن 8000 لفه بالدقيقة تساوي 4000 شوط احتراق
> ...


أخي الحبيب سمير
بارك الله فيك ، وزادك علما وخلقا ، سعدت بالحوار معك .
5000 دورة ( لعمود الكرنك) بالدقيقة = (5000) لفة عمود كرنك = ( 2500) دورة حرارية = (2500) شوط احتراق 
وهذا طبعا في الدورة الربا عية الاشواط .
ودمت اخا متميزا .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الحبيب
> أعتقد ان السؤال يحتاج الي مزيد ايضاح وفقك الله .



حياك الله اخى .. واعتذر عن طرح السؤال بصيغة مبهمة

حسنا .. اذا كان لدينا محركان 4 بستم واخر 8 بستم هل سرعة التقسيمة لنفس المحركين تكون متساوية ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟
وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت هذه المرة


----------



## commander 15 (28 مارس 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> حياك الله اخى .. واعتذر عن طرح السؤال بصيغة مبهمة
> 
> حسنا .. اذا كان لدينا محركان 4 بستم واخر 8 بستم هل سرعة التقسيمة لنفس المحركين تكون متساوية ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟
> وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت هذه المرة


استاذنا ماذا تقصد بسرعة التقسيمة ؟
هل تقصد ترتيب الإشعال( firing order ) التقسيمة


----------



## commander 15 (28 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الحبيب سمير
> بارك الله فيك ، وزادك علما وخلقا ، سعدت بالحوار معك .
> 5000 دورة ( لعمود الكرنك) بالدقيقة = (5000) لفة عمود كرنك = ( 2500) دورة حرارية = (2500) شوط احتراق
> وهذا طبعا في الدورة الربا عية الاشواط .
> ودمت اخا متميزا .


 حريص ودقيق في المعلومة :28:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> استاذنا ماذا تقصد بسرعة التقسيمة ؟
> هل تقصد ترتيب الإشعال( firing order ) التقسيمة


أخي الحبيب ومشرفنا القدير العقاب موفق دائما بإذن الله تعالي 
هذا بالضبط ما استعصي علي فهمي ، (سرعة التقسيمة) ؟
ما المقصود بها ؟ :34:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الحبيب ومشرفنا القدير العقاب
> هذا بالضبط ما استعصي علي فهمي ، (سرعة التقسيمة) ؟
> ما المقصود بها ؟ :34:



اقصد بها دوران المحرك بدون الضغط على دواسة التسارع idling

اعتقدت ان هذا المسمى شائعا لكن يبدو انه لدينا فى السودان فقط


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

الاخ الحبيب سمير وفقك الله تناولت موضوع جيد وهام


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

زياده الاسطوانات في المحرك تقلل من سرعة المحرك في وضع التقسيمه مثلا 10اسطوانات نحصل علي شوط قدره كل لفتين لعمود المرفق هنالك بستم ساحب هواء نغي واخر في شوط اشعال علما بان كل بستمين بينزلو بيطلعو مع بعض كل ما زادت البساتم كانت سرعة المحرك في وضع التقسيمة هادئه/و فقك الله لمعرفه يا العقاب الهرم


----------



## commander 15 (30 مارس 2010)

عدد الاسطوانات ليس له علاقة بسرعة المحرك 
الذي يتحكم بسرعة المحرك هو كمية الوقود


----------



## doren (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## en.oat (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا اهل العلم


----------



## سمير شربك (31 مارس 2010)

جوابا لكل التساؤولات والأستفسارات 
ارتايت أن اغني الموضوع بالمعادلات التاليه 
التي بحثت عنها كثيرا لتغني الموضوع 
واتمنى التمعن بها بدقة 
*المحرك هو مصدر الطاقة المحركة بالسيارة. وهو يعمل على تحويل طاقة الوقود (الدخل**) **إلى عزم ودوران (الخرج). وتعرف القدرة بأنها حاصل ضرب العزم في سرعة الدوران* *للمحرك**.



**القدرة [كيلووات]= عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] × السرعة* *الدورانية [زاوية دائرية في الثانية**]



**ويعتمد عزم المحرك** torque Engine **على الطاقة المتولدة من احتراق خليط الوقود والهواء, وكلما زاد العزم كلما* *زادت قدرة المحرك. ويؤثر على قيمة العزم قيمة القوة المؤثرة على المكبس مضروبة في* *ذراع العزم**. 



**عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] = القوة [نيوتن] × ذراع العزم** [**متر**]

= ( **ضغط الشحنة × مساحة المكبس) × ذراع العزم**


**ويمكن زيادة قدرة المحرك* *عن طريق**: 

- **زيادة عزم المحرك أو** 

- **تقليل الفقد في القدرة نتيجة* *الاحتكاك داخل المحرك, أو نتيجة تشغيل الملحقات الخاصة بالمحرك**. 





**طرق زيادة عزم المحرك**: 



**العزم هو حاصل ضرب* *القوة في ذراعها, فكلما ذادت القوة المنقولة من المكبس إلى ذراع التوصيل كلما ذاد* *العزم, وكلما ذاد زراع القوة (طول المرفق لعمود المرفق** crank shaft throw), **ويمكن* *زيادة العزم كالتالي**:


**1-* *زيادة مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك. (سعة* *المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية**(

**2 -* *زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية (كفاءة الاحتراق* *للشحنة )والاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم**. 

**3 -زيادة طول* *المرفق لعمود المرفق**.

**4 -تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك, وكذلك* *الطاقة المبذولة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية (زيادة الكفاءة* *الميكانيكية)**. 



**الكفاءة الحجمية تحدد كمية الشحنة الداخلة داخل* *الاسطوانة (المحرك). *
*أما الكفاءة الحرارية فإنها تحدد مقدار الطاقة الحرارية التي* *يمكن استخلاصها من الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود الداخل للمحرك بالشحنة.*
* وتحدد الكفاءة* *الميكانيكية قيمة الطاقة (القدرة) المتبقية كخرج للمحرك, حيث أن الطاقة المستخلصة* *من الوقود يضيع منها جزء نتيجة احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخل المحرك وجزء يبذل* *لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية **
. 





**زيادة الشحنة داخل المحرك**


**تزداد كمية الشحنة* *بزيادة سعة المحرك (حجم الإزاحة)* *engine swept volume, *
* تعريف سعة المحرك : بسعة* *الاسطوانة مضروب في عدد الاسطوانات. وسعة الاسطوانة هي مساحة الاسطوانة مضروبة في* *طول الشوط (المسافة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة* *السفلى**.



**سعة المحرك [سم3 (سي سي), أو لتر] = عدد الاسطوانات × سعة* *الاسطوانة [سم3 , أو لتر)**

= **عدد الاسطوانات × (مساحة الاسطوانة × طول* *الشوط)**

= **عدد الاسطوانات × ( ط / 4 × مربع قطر الاسطوانة × طول الشوط)** 



**------ زيادة سعة المحرك عن طريق** :

**· **زيادة عدد الاسطوانات** (6, 8, 10.....)

· **زيادة أبعاد الاسطوانة (القطر, طول* *الشوط)**



**الكفاءة الحجمية**:

**ولكن يجب ملاحظة إنه على الرغم من* *ثبوت سعة المحرك فإن العزم يختلف باختلاف سرعة دوران المحرك وذلك بسبب التغيير في* *الكفاءة الحجمية (درجة امتلاء الاسطوانات بخليط الوقود والهواء). وتعرف الكفاءة* *الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء**) Volumetric Efficiency**؛ بأنها النسبة بين حجم الشحنة* *الداخلة للمحرك إلى سعة المحرك, أو حجم الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانة إلى سعة* *الاسطوانة, وهي في الغالب تكون في حدود 80% إلى 90**% . 



**الكفاءة* *الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) = حجم الهواء (الشحنة) الفعلي الداخل إلى الاسطوانة* *(المحرك) ÷ حجم الاسطوانة (المحرك)**

**وتعتمد كفاءة الامتلاء على فتحة* *الخانق, وسرعة دوران المحرك, وشكل وأبعاد مجمع السحب والعادم, ومقاس فتحة الصمام**, **وتوقيت الصمامات, وفترة فتح الصمامات**. 

**في السرعات البطيئة تكون سرعة المكبس* *بطيئة, ويكون التخلخل داخل الاسطوانات ومجمع السحب قليل وعليه فإن كمية الخليط* *الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات تكون قليلة, و تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة. ومع زيادة السرعة* *تزداد كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الأسطوانات, وتزداد كفاءة الامتلاء مع زيادة السرعة**. 

**ولكن مع استمرار زيادة سرعة المحرك يؤدي تدافع الخليط للمرور من فتحات* *الصمامات إلى تقليل كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات (يسمى ذلك الخنق وعدم قدرة* *المحرك على التنفس** breathe) **وعليه فعند السرعات العالية تنخفض كفاءة* *الامتلاء**.



**العلاقة بين الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة* *الامتلاء) وعزم المحرك**: 

**كلما زادت درجة الامتلاء زاد عزم المحرك, ولهذا نجد* *أن منحنى العزم بالنسبة لسرعة دوران المحرك يشابه منحنى كفاء الامتلاء. ففي سرعات* *الدوران البطيئة تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة وعليه يكون العزم قليل, مع زيادة السرعة* *تزداد كفاءة الامتلاء ويزداد العزم, وعند السرعة التي يكون عندها أقصى كفاءة امتلاء* *يكون عندها أقصى عزم, ومع زيادة السرعة أكثر من ذلك تنخفض درجة الامتلاء نتيجة خنق* *الشحنة الداخلة وينخفض العزم بالتبعية**.









**------ زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء** (Volumetric Efficiency VE):
**

* **زيادة عدد الصمامات, استخدام عدد 4 إلى 6 صمامات لكل اسطوانة**. (**زيادة عدد الصمامات بدلاً من استخدام صمام كبير هو تقليل كتلة الصمام الذي يكون* *لها مشاكل عند زيادة السرعة وزيادة التعجيل والتباطئ)**


* Variable Valve Timing with Intelligent (VVT-i) **التحكم في توقيت صمامات السحب إليكترونيا** 


Variable Valve Timing & Lift with Intelligent (VVTL-i) * **التحكم* *في توقيت ومسافة فتح الصمامات إليكترونيا** 


Variable Length Intake Manifold (VLIM) * **استخدام طول متغير لمجمع السحب** 



* **استخدام صمامات* *حلقية (جلبة)** Sleeve Valve


* , **إدخال الشحنة تحت ضغط (شحن التربو* *والسوبر)** turbo and super charging system **تشحين المحرك. يعمل تشحين المحرك على* *زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء بمقدار 50**%. 


* **التخلص من بقايا العادم* *بالاسطوانة. عند طريق زيادة عدد صمامات العادم, التحكم في توقيت صمام العادم* *بالإضافة إلى توقيت صمام السحب** Dual VVT-i, **عمل أنبوب عادم لكل اسطوانة** headers **الفكرة من وراء استخدام أنبوب عادم لكل اسطوانة هو تخفيض الضغط الخلفي في نظام* *العادم والذي يعيق تصريف العادم بكفاءة عالية**.


**الكفاءة* *الحرارية**:

**حيث أن الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) تقرر مقدار الشحنة* *الداخلة للاسطوانات,*
* فإن الكفاءة الحرارية تقرر كم من طاقة الوقود الداخل مع الشحنة* *يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة مفيدة**.

**

**الكفاءة الحرارية = الطاقة المستفادة* *من الوقود ÷ الطاقة الموجودة في الوقود** 


*
*ويمكن زيادة الطاقة* *المستفادة من الوقود عن طريق**:
**
**أ- تحسين الاحتراق,( زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق** (**الكفاءة الحرارية** (Thermal Efficiency TE) 

**ب- تقليل الفقد في* *الطاقة الحرارية, (الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, مياه التبريد 30-35%, غازات العادم** 35-45%), **الاحتكاك داخل المحرك 5-8% بالإضافة إلى الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل ملحقات* *المحرك)** 





**-------زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية)** 
**
- **زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط** compression ratio



**نسبة الإنضغاط** = **حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة السفلي ÷ حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة* *الميتة العليا**
**


**زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة استهلاك* *الوقود والقدرة. نسبة الإنضغاط لمحركات البنزين في حدود 8 إلى 1:9, والديزل في حدود** 17 **إلى 1:19**. 



- **استخدام الحقن الإليكتروني للوقود** Electronic fuel injection (EFI) 



- **استخدام الإشعال الإليكتروني** Electronic ignition



- **تصميم وتعديل المحرك** engine design and modifications , **لزيادة عملية الإثارة داخل المحرك, وزيادة درجة الخلط, ويتم ذلك عن طريق تصميم غرفة* *الاحتراق ومجمع السحب**. 





**-------الاستفادة من بعض الطاقة* *المفقودة مع غازات العادم**:

**- **استخدام دورة أتكنسون بدلاً من دورة أوتو, حيث* *تكون نسبة التمدد أكبر من نسبة الإنضغاط للمحرك**. 





**------ **زيادة* *طول المرفق لعمود المرفق**: 
**
- **وهذا يعتمد على تصميم عمود المرفق, فكلما زاد* *طول المرفق كلما زادت الإجهادات على العمود**. 


**الكفاءة* *الميكانيكية**:

**تعرف الكفاءة الميكانيكية بأنها مقدار القدرة الخارجة من* *المحرك منسوبة إلى القدرة الناتجة من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات** 



**الكفاءة الميكانيكية = القدرة الخارجة من المحرك (القدرة الفرملية**) ÷( **القدرة المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات (القدرة البيانية**(





------ **تقليل الفقد في العزم (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية**)** Mechanical Efficiency ME:
**

**يمكن تقليل الفقد في الطاقة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك أو* *بسبب تشغيل أجزاء داخلية أو ملحقات خارجية مركبة على المحرك**:

**أ- تصميم معدل* *لأجزاء المحرك**

**ب- تقليل الطاقة الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك**.



*
*أ**- **تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك لتقليل الفقد في الاحتكاك**: 



-**استخدام* *محرك به نسبة قطر/ شوط** Bore/stroke ratio **أكبر من واحد والذي يسمى (محرك فوق* *المربع)** oversquare engine **والذي فيه القطر أكبر من الشوط. هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل طول* *الشوط مع المحافظة على سعة الاسطوانة, وعليه يقل مقدار الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك**. 



- **طلاء الاسطوانات من الداخل بمادة تقلل* *الاحتكاك**.
**


**ب- تقليل الطاقة (القدرة) الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك* *الداخلية والخارجية**:

**‌**

-**الاستغناء عن عمود الكامة في المحرك** camless valvetrain, **حيث أن حوالي 25% من قدرة المحرك تفقد في سرعة الحمل الخالي نتيجة* *القوى المبذولة لفتح الصمامات ضد النابض**. 



- **استخدام مروحة تبريد* *كهربائية (بدلا من المروحة الميكانيكية التي تأخذ الحركة عن طريق عمود* *المرفق)**
- **استخدام مؤازر كهربائي للتوجيه (بدلاُ من المؤازر الهيدروليكي* *الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق)** 



- **استخدام مؤازر (باور مستر* *للفرامل) (بدلاً من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق). أو* *استخدام مؤازر التخلخل**. 

**



**ويمكن تلخيص العوامل المؤثرة على* *قدرة المحرك بالمعادلة التالية**, 

**وفي حالة الرغبة في زيادة قدرة المحرك فإن* *ذلك يتم عن طريق زيادة قيمة حدود تلك المعادلة**:



**قدرة المحرك = (كمية* *الطاقة الخارجة من المحرك) ÷ وحدة الزمن**
**أو **
**قدرة المحرك= **كمية الطاقة الخارجة من* *الاسطوانات) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن**
**أو**
** قدرة المحرك= **كمية الطاقة الموجودة* *من الوقود داخل الشحنة) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة* *الزمن**
**أو**
**قدرة المحرك **=**سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية) × القيمة الحرارية للوقود**) × **الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن**



**قدرة المحرك* *يمكن زيادتها عن طريق**:

- **زيادة سعة المحرك**

- **زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية* *للمحرك**

- **استخدام وقود ذو قيمة حرارية عالية** 

- **زيادة الكفاءة* *الحرارية للمحرك** 

- **زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 مارس 2010)

مشاركة ثرية اخى سمير
لا حرمنا الله منك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> عدد الاسطوانات ليس له علاقة بسرعة المحرك
> الذي يتحكم بسرعة المحرك هو كمية الوقود



يبدو ان سؤالى لا يزال مبهما


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أبريل 2010)

*أقدم بعض الاعتبارات التمهيدية قبل الاجابة عن السؤال :*
*– سرعة المحرك :*
*يتوقف الحد الادني للسرعة علي عزم الحدافة ، وثبات اشواط القدرة *
* - **مقارنة بين المحرك ذو الاسطوانة الواحدة والمتعدد الاسطوانات :*
*- **يمكن زيادة القدرة المتولدة من المحرك اما بتوسيع اسطوانة المحرك ذو الاسطوانة الواحدة ، او بتعدد اسطوانات متساوية الحجم .*
*- **وقد تبدو الاسطوانة الواحدة كبيرة الحجم هي الاختيار االافضل ، حيث قلة الاجزاء التى تحتاج الي تصنيع والي صيانة ، لكن العيوب تزداد بشكل كبير عن الميزات .*
*- **فبزيادة حجم الاسطوانة ، تزداد القدرة ، لكن عند سرعة معينة وضغط معين ، فإن قدرة المحرك تتغير بما قيمته مربع القطر ، ويختلف الوزن بمعدل مكعب القطر .*
*- **وهذا يعني انه اذا كان القطر الموسع ضعف القطر الاول ستتضاعف القدرة اربعة اضعاف الا ان الوزن سيزداد ثمانية اضعاف الاول . *
*- **مما يعني ان الوزن سيزداد بمعدل اعلي من القدرة المتولدة ، فتكون النتيجة قدرة اقل بالنسبة للوزن .*
*- **المحرك ذو الاسطوانة الواحدة الرباعي الاشواط يطلق شوط قدرة كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، ويحتاج الي حدافة ثقيلة ، ليتم تنعيم التغيرات الترددية للعزم .*
*- **في حين ان المحرك متعدد الاسطوانات ينظم ليخرج شوط قدرة كل نصف دورة ، او اقل بحسب عدد لاسطوانات .*
*- **ومن ثم فيستعمل حدافة اخف وزنا واقل قصورا ذاتيا ، مما يحسن التسارع .*
*- **هذا بالاضفة الي ان الحدافة الثقيلة في المحرك احادي الاسطوانة يحتاج الي ذراع توصيل اكبر ، بنز اكبر ، وكذلك مكبس اكبر .*
*- **ومن المعروف ان للمكبس اثناء حركته داخل الاسطوانة لحظتي توقف ليغير اتجاهه ويحتاج المكبس الكبير الي قوة كبيرة لاحداث هذا التغير ، وستكون هذه القوي من الكبر بحيث تحدث ذبذبات من الصعب علاجها في المحرك احادي الاسطوانة .
**- **في حين يمكن موازنتها في المحرك متعدد الاسطوانات *
*- **وعيب أخر في المحرك ذو الاسطوانة الواحدة الكبيرة وهو طول الممر الحراري مما يسبب صعوبة تبريده بشكل تام .*
*- **يبقي ان نقول ان اشواط الحريق في المحرك احادي الاسطوانة يتم كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، في حين المحرك الثنائي الاسطوانات تكون اشواط القدرة كل **360º** ، المحرك الرباعي الاسطوانات تحدث اشواط القدرة كل **180º** ، اما السداسي فكل **120º**، والثماني كل **90º** .*
*- **فكلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات قلت الفترة الزمنية بين اشواط القدرة ، ففي الثماني تحدث كل ربع دورة ، وبالتالي فيحدث التراكب بين اشواط القدرة والاشواط المستهلكة للقدرة واكثرها استهلاكا هو شوط الضغط .، فيزداد الاتزان ، وتزداد النعومة (قلة الذبذبات الترددية ) .*
*- **وفي حين أن في المحرك ذو الاسطوانة الاحادية ، هناك حد لزيادة السرعة ، فإنه في المحركات متعددة الاسطوانات يمكن تجاوز حدود السرعة هذه .*
*- **نعود الي السؤال : *
*- **سرعة الحياد** :هي السرعة التي عندها تكون هناك قدرة تستطيع التغلب علي المقاومات ، بالاضافة الي تشغيل المحرك بعد ذلك بشكل متوازن ومستمر وبنعومة (بلا ذبذات ترددية ) .*

*- * *في المحرك احادي الاسطوانة** : لا بد من سرعة عالية نسبيا لتوليد قدرة كافية للتغلب علي القصور الذاتي لاجزائه الثقيلة ، ولا بد من سرعة لاكساب الحدافة عزم كاف لتعويض المقاومة في الاشواط الخاملة ، ولسرعة الوصول الي شوط القدرة التالي دون توقف .*
*- * *في المحرك المتعدد الاسطوانات** : يمكن للمحرك بسرعة اقل توليد قدرة يمكنها التغلب علي مقاومة القصور الذاتي ، لخفة اجزائه ** نسبيا**، وبوجود اشواط قدرة في اقل من لفتين من الاسطوانات المختلفة ، يتم معادلة الاشواط الخاملة ، ويكون اتزانه وثبات اداءه افضل من مثيله الاقل في عدد اسطوانات ، فيمكنه العمل في سرعة حياد اقل من مثيله الاقل في عدد الاسطوانات . *
*- * *وهي نفس الاعتبارات (نسبيا ) في حالة المقارنة بين المحرك رباعي الاسطوانات ومثيله الثماني الاسطوانات .
- وهو ما ذهب اليه الاخ الفاضل (السوداني الاسد ) مع بعض التفصيلات .
أرجو ان اكون قد اجبت عن السؤال ، او فسيكفيني شرف المحاولة :34:
*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أبريل 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> *- * *في المحرك المتعدد الاسطوانات** : يمكن للمحرك بسرعة اقل توليد قدرة يمكنها التغلب علي مقاومة القصور الذاتي ، لخفة اجزائه ** نسبيا**، وبوجود اشواط قدرة في اقل من لفتين من الاسطوانات المختلفة ، يتم معادلة الاشواط الخاملة ، ويكون اتزانه وثبات اداءه افضل من مثيله الاقل في عدد اسطوانات ، فيمكنه العمل في سرعة حياد اقل من مثيله الاقل في عدد الاسطوانات . *
> *- * *وهي نفس الاعتبارات (نسبيا ) في حالة المقارنة بين المحرك رباعي الاسطوانات ومثيله الثماني الاسطوانات .*
> * - وهو ما ذهب اليه الاخ الفاضل (السوداني الاسد ) مع بعض التفصيلات .*
> * أرجو ان اكون قد اجبت عن السؤال ، او فسيكفيني شرف المحاولة :34:*



زادك الله علما اخى عاطف ونفعك بما علمك
قد اجبت اجابة وافية ​


----------



## commander 15 (1 أبريل 2010)

هل نستخلص مما سبق ان المحرك ذو العدد الاسطوانات الأكثر بإمكانه العمل على أقل سرعة حياد (idle ) دن إهتزاز 
في حين ان المحرك ذو عدد اسطوانات اقل يحتاج الى سرعة حياد اكبر ليعمل دون اهتزاز
تحية وتقدير للجميع دون استثناء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أبريل 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> هل نستخلص مما سبق ان المحرك ذو العدد الاسطوانات الأكثر بإمكانه العمل على أقل سرعة حياد (idle ) دن إهتزاز
> في حين ان المحرك ذو عدد اسطوانات اقل يحتاج الى سرعة حياد اكبر ليعمل دون اهتزاز
> تحية وتقدير للجميع دون استثناء



حياك الله اخى كوماندر
يمكنك ملاحظة ذلك اذا قارنت قراءة عداد ال rpm فى وضع الحياد بين سيارتين ذوات 4 بستم و 8 بستم - ستجد الفرق واضحا ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أبريل 2010)

*


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة commander 15 

 
هل نستخلص مما سبق ان المحرك ذو العدد الاسطوانات الأكثر بإمكانه العمل على أقل سرعة حياد (idle ) دن إهتزاز 
في حين ان المحرك ذو عدد اسطوانات اقل يحتاج الى سرعة حياد اكبر ليعمل دون اهتزاز
تحية وتقدير للجميع دون استثناء
وأجاب الاخ العقاب 
حياك الله اخى كوماندر
يمكنك ملاحظة ذلك اذا قارنت قراءة عداد ال rpm فى وضع الحياد بين سيارتين ذوات 4 بستم و 8 بستم - ستجد الفرق واضحا

أنقر للتوسيع...


وأضيف الي اجابة الاخ الفاضل الكريم العقاب 
من الملاحظات العملية ، انه اذا فقدنا الحريق في احد اسطوانات المحرك الرباعي الاسطوانات ، اصابه الاضطراب الملحوظ بحيث احتاج الي علاج فوري ، اما المحرك ذو الاسطوانات الثمانية ، فيحدث هذا دون ان تشعر بهذا الاضطراب الكبير ، بل احيانا لا تشعر به ، ذلك ان الرباعي يفقد اتزانه فور توقف احد اسطواناته عن الحريق ، بعكس الثماني الاسطوانات .
والشكر لمن طرح السؤال ، و الشكر والامتنان لكل من شارك في الجواب .​*​


----------



## سمير شربك (1 أبريل 2010)

من خلال الأستمرارية في فتح باب الحوار بخصوص موضوع سرعة الدوران 
والأضافات من المشرفين الأفاضل العقاب والأخ عاطف وتبادل الأراء والمعلومات القيمة التي 
أغنوا بها الموضوع
لكما مني كل الاحترام والتقدير و المحبة 
كما اشكر الأخ commander 15 المتميز دائما 
والأخ الجديد والذي تبين أنه إضافة جديدة للقسم السوداني الأسد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## عمراياد (15 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مارس 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت


 بارك الله بك أخي العقاب 
وإنشاء نستمر بالعطاء في هذا القسم الرائع بوجود مشرفين مثلكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadgor (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و عاشت الأيادي


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الضهد (27 مارس 2011)

مساكم خير وسرور ومودة وشكرآ على هذا الابداع الجميل والمعلومات المفيدة ابن العراق العضيم


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لو تكرمت ان توضح لنا اكثر عن سعة المحرك اى ماذا يعنى ان هذا المحرك سعته 1000 سي سي هل هو مقدار الشوط او الازاحة او سعة السلندر نرجو التوضيح


----------



## سمير شربك (31 مارس 2011)

محمد يوسف5 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لو تكرمت ان توضح لنا اكثر عن سعة المحرك اى ماذا يعنى ان هذا المحرك سعته 1000 سي سي هل هو مقدار الشوط او الازاحة او سعة السلندر نرجو التوضيح


أخي العزيز محمد 
سأسرد لك المعنى الحقيقي لسعة المحرك 

سعة المحرك هي سعةالاسطوانة بسنتيمتر مكعب × 1000 ليتر .... 

2.2 ليتر يعني 2200 سي سي (cubic centimetre) سنتيمتر مكعب وهي سعة الاسطوانة لاستقبال الخليط "وقود وهواء" ​ 
ولكن ليس بالضبط 2200 سنتيمترمكعب في الحقيقة هي 2090 او 2080 ولكن هم يعطون ارقام بدون كسور للتسهيل​ 
مثال​ 
عندماتقرأ سعة 5.7 لتر فالسعة الحقيقية هي: 5,7 × 1000= 5669 سم مكعب​ 
والرقم 5669يدل على 5700 cc للتقريب والسهولة​ 
وكل المحركات هكذا​ 
وكلما زادت السعة زادت قوة المحرك وذلك لأن كمية "الوقود والهواء" تزداد داخلالاسطوانة​

أيضا في القسم موضوع هام وشامل حول ذلك 
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7593.html
وأنتظر ملاحظاتك


----------



## saad_srs (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله الحجوج (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جداً .


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (3 مايو 2011)

موضوع علمي مفيد


----------



## (cia) (2 يوليو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## w3w2004 (23 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك تقبل شكري وتقديري*​


----------



## elmuthana algaali (29 يوليو 2011)

تشكر على التصحيح


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## lionel messi (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادي معلومات مفيدة


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جداً بارك الله بكل المشاركين


----------



## mahmodkh (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بعد ازين الجميع عداد لفات المتور بيشتعال بنا على ايا مش على كال شراره حريق


----------



## زهدي زهدي (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيكم
قيل لي ان التصميم المثالي والعدد المثالي لاسطوانات المحركات رباعية الاشواط هي v6
هل المعلومة صحيحة ؟


----------



## مصطفى المهندس 2 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا استاذنا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## حسنى النجار (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## taysirco (23 فبراير 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا اخى الكريم
​


----------



## ابيع (18 مارس 2012)

احسنت الله يحفظك وينور بصيرتك


----------



## جعفر1988 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكراً لك اخي الفاضل
عندي طلب ممكن تنصحوني باي مجال اخذ شهادة الماجستير؟


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمود فتحى ا (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا يااستاذ سمير


----------



## نمرالدين (15 مايو 2012)

حياك الله اخوي ورحم الله والديك


----------



## aymanhasan (30 مايو 2012)

اخي الفاضل لم اراك تذكر شيئا عن قوة العطاله الناتجة عن وزن المكابس وهي العامل الحاسم في تحديد سرعة دوران المحرك


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 يوليو 2012)

aymanhasan قال:


> اخي الفاضل لم اراك تذكر شيئا عن قوة العطاله الناتجة عن وزن المكابس وهي العامل الحاسم في تحديد سرعة دوران المحرك



*الاخ الكريم راجع المشاركة رقم 25 فقد تجد ذكر ما أشرت اليه .*


----------



## mohamed moneim (30 يوليو 2012)

اخوتى فى مجال العمل اسال عن احدث جهاذ لفحص وتشخيص وبرمجة اعطال السيارت


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

عاااااااااشت ايدك استاذ سمير


----------



## amr habib (14 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك

لو المحرك بستم واحد

الاجابه

5000 دورة بالدقيقة = (20000 ) لفة عمود كرنك = ( 5000) دورة حرارية = (5000 ) شوط احتراق 

بكل احترام عمرو حبيب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الاخ الكريم عمرو حبيب وفقه الله 
اذا اردت بكلمة دورة في الدقيقة (rpm) فإنها هي عدد لفات عمود المرفق ، اما اذا اردت بكلمة(دورة) الدورة الحرارية التي تتم كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، فإن عدد لفات عمود المرفق تكون (10000 لفة) وبناءا علي ما تقصد بكلمة دورة يتحدد عد اشواط الاحتراق ، والكلام في المحرك رباعي الدورة ، يعني الذي تتم دورته الحرارية كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، فراجع الامر موفقا .*


----------



## amr habib (22 أغسطس 2012)

اخى انا حاسس انى مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*أخي الكريم اين اللبس في كلامي ؟ حتي اعيده بشكل أوضح . بارك الله فيك*


----------



## amr habib (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188908-7.html#ixzz25bA6tJ5W

*الاخ الكريم عمرو حبيب وفقه الله 
اذا اردت بكلمة دورة في الدقيقة (rpm) فإنها هي عدد لفات عمود المرفق ، اما اذا اردت بكلمة(دورة) الدورة الحرارية التي تتم كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، فإن عدد لفات عمود المرفق تكون (10000 لفة) وبناءا علي ما تقصد بكلمة دورة يتحدد عد اشواط الاحتراق ، والكلام في المحرك رباعي الدورة ، يعني الذي تتم دورته الحرارية كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق ، فراجع الامر موفقا .*​ 
* ما معنى الكلام ده وما هيه الدوره الحراريه هل هيه *
*اما اذا اردت بكلمة(دورة) الدورة الحرارية التي تتم كل لفتين من لفات عمود المرفق

ياريت الشرح يكون على اساس ان عندنا محرك بستم واحد وفيه الربع اشواط*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الدورة الحرارية في المحرك رباعي الاشواط تتم في عدد 2 لفة من لفات عمود المرفق . سواء أكان المحرك ذو مكبس واحد او اكثر لا فرق .


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوان


----------



## رسول المهندس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم ياوردة


----------



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شغل رائع ، ومجهود كبير


----------



## مهندس عصبي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرًا جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة التي احتواها هذا الموضوع وبالأخص الأخوان سمير وعاطف
وسؤالي
ما فائدة صناعة المحرك على شكل حرف v ؟؟؟
ولكم الشكر مقدماً ...


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 أكتوبر 2012)

يحعل التصميم علي شكل حرف (v) :
- جسم المحرك قصيرا ، وخفيفا بالاضافة الي متانته التي تسمح بالوصول الي سرعات أعلي وكذلك ضغوط أعلي (قدرة أعلي) 
- يسمح باستعمال مجاري السحب بشكل يجعل توزيع شحنة الهواء والوقود منتظمة فيما بين الاسطوانات 
- تقل الصعوبات الناتجة عن انثناء عمود المرفق وجسم الاسطوانة .
- الحصول علي اتزان أكثر لعمود المرفق بالنسبة لما يتعرض له من قوي وذبذبات
- قصر طوله تجعل من الممكن ايجاد مكان افسح للركاب


----------



## tah-07 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## génei (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thenks


----------



## رفعت سلطان (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هذة معلومات قيمة شكرا


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamada1989 (17 يناير 2013)

سرعه دوران المحرك للسياره
يعتمد على كميه الوقود التى تدخل للمحرك بالاضافه الى الحمل الميكانيكى على السياره


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (3 فبراير 2013)

موضوع مفيد للغاية .


----------



## goonoo (4 فبراير 2013)

_*الف شكر صديقي *_


----------



## سوزان1986 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكراً للمعلومات


----------



## ahmed malik (21 يونيو 2013)

وفقكم الله جميعاً وسدد خطاكم .


----------



## pp9mamdouh (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يكرمك على جهدك الكبيير


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الله اكبر


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ربي ذني علما


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الصبرالصبر يا مسلمين


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci pour votre travaille


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

que dieu vous garde


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

1000000 thanks


----------



## 0 مستكشف 0 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم موضوعك جيد ورائع 
عندي جهاز فحص السيارات ويطلع لي عدد دورات المحرك 
أنا في الدقيقة 
حبيت أسئلك سؤال كيف أقدر أطلع النسبة المئوية 
لقوة المحرك العزم 
يعني ماتبقى من عمر المحرك بالنسبة المئوية 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## waelazzaz (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## waelazzaz (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## waelazzaz (4 يناير 2015)

شكرًا جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة التي احتواها هذا الموضوع وبالأخص الأخوان سمير وعاطف​


----------



## فرج الفطيسي (5 فبراير 2015)

والله مشكور والله استفدت من هدا المنتدى كتير صرت افهم في الامور الهندسية بارك الله فيك الى الامام يا عرب


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا رائع


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

